# Forum in English  > Offtopic  > Offtopic  >  Internet Speed Test

## Ultima Weapon

Check your internet connection.


*What is Speedtest.net?*





                Speedtest.net is a free broadband speed test with servers located all over the world. Compare your results with others and easily share them.



www.speedtest.net




*I will also like to add this alternative internet speed test by*

This site has five different test including fiber optic, Broadband,mobile & more internet tests.

_Check it out_

http://www.dslreports.com/stest


Another Internet Speed Test

http://www.alken.nl/

----------


## Sjoeii

Nice test

----------

